# GET BIT OUTDOORS * Black Friday Sale * Insane Savings!!



## GetBit Custom Rod Supply (Nov 25, 2015)

*THIS IS THE BIGGEST SALE OF THE YEAR! If you have ever wanted to build your own custom fishing rod, now is the time to get started and save big!

ALPS WRAPPERS - REAMERS - BLANKS - GUIDES- EVERYTHING IS ON SALE!!

CLICK BELOW FOR FULL DETAILS!

http://www.getbitoutdoors.com/specials/black-friday-5.html

Happy Thanksgiving to you and your Family! We cannot thank you enough for your support throughout the year. Please enjoy these savings as our way of saying thank you!

Have a Blessed Thanksgiving.*


----------

